# VTX - Vertex Minerals



## System (14 January 2022)

Vertex Minerals Limited was incorporated on 1 June 2021 by its current parent company, Peak Minerals Limited (PUA). Following a strategic review by Peak Minerals of its assets, the company decided to demerge a number of its projects.

As a result, Vertex Minerals has entered into agreements to acquire:

(a) the *Hill End Project*, which is located in the region where the "Beyers and Holtermann nugget", the largest single piece of reef gold ever discovered, was found and situated in the eastern Lachlan Fold Belt in New South Wales;
(b) the *Hargraves Project*, located approximately 30km north of Hill End, consisting of a 4km x 10km goldfield with numerous mineralised structures;
(c) the *Pride of Elvire Project*, located approximately 210km north of Southern Cross in Western Australia (by way of acquiring 100% of the issue capital of Spartacus Exploration Pty Ltd); and
(d) the *Taylors Rock Project*, located approximately 80km southwest of Norseman in the Southern Goldfields region of Western Australia.

The Company's main objectives on completion of its ASX listing are:

(a) advance resource development and mining studies related to the Company's Projects;
(b) focus on mineral exploration and other resource opportunities that have the potential to deliver growth for Shareholders;
(c) continue to pursue other acquisitions that have a strategic fit for the Company;
(d) systematically explore the Company’s Projects; and
(e) provide working capital for the Company.

It is anticipated that VTX will list on the ASX during January 2022.






						Vertex Minerals Limited | ASX Code:VTX
					






					vertexminerals.com


----------



## Dona Ferentes (14 January 2022)

*Listing date*TBA*Company contact details*https://vertexminerals.com/
Ph: +61 8 6383 7828*Principal Activities*Mining exploration*GICS industry group*TBA*Issue Price*AUD 0.20*Issue Type*Ordinary Fully Paid Shares*Security code*VTX*Capital to be Raised*$5,500,000*Expected offer close date*26 November 2021*Underwriter
*Not underwritten. CPS Capital Group Pty Ltd (Lead Manager).


----------

